# Photos from work



## chelvis (Sep 9, 2012)

So I love my reptiles, but its hard to stay home when I get to work with these guys!


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 9, 2012)

That is so awesome! My photos from work just show a bunch of kids. haha


----------



## chelvis (Sep 9, 2012)

lol some of these are like "kids" to me. The third wolf is a Mexican gray wolf that was born at the center in 2011 and the last two is one of her brothers. I got to see them from week one, its been so great to see them grow, it will be hard when they leave to go to other centers or even better get released.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like that would feel very rewarding! You are lucky, nice pics.


----------



## m3s4 (Sep 9, 2012)

That's awesome.


----------

